# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Russian auto-correction?

## Valda

I saw a Russian girl using an ipad that has auto-correction. That is to say, you type and instantly get feedback what's the correct spelling and what it means. Is there any such software for the PC?  
Grammatica doesn't seem to have that function, it only marks in red whatever is misspelled. Does anyone know such a software for the PC?

----------


## Paul G.

What browser do you use? There are some plugins for browsers (spell-checkers) which can help you with spelling.
Also, you might use built-in Russian dictionary for spell checking in MS Office Word or Open/Libre Office.

----------


## Valda

Yes, I do that  ::  I use Chrome which does mark red misspelled words in Russian and suggests alternatives, but I was hoping for one with "instant feedback". For example, you know how you write a word on google and it immediately suggests options to choose from? That's what I mean by instant feedback. Especially if each one of those suggested words would come with their definitions... maybe I'm dreaming here.

----------

